# Suppression groupée de mails



## Keldar (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoirun iPad et j'ai activé mon compte mail (un serveur pop smtp) et du coup je viens de charger 5500 mails sur mon iPad. 
J'ai essayé de trouver le moyen de tous les supprimer d'un coup mais je ne trouve pas. Supprimer mail par mail me parait un peu laborieux ... 

C'est mon compte mail par défaut.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m aider ? 

Merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

Keldar a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de recevoirun iPad et j'ai activé mon compte mail (un serveur pop smtp) et du coup je viens de charger 5500 mails sur mon iPad.
> J'ai essayé de trouver le moyen de tous les supprimer d'un coup mais je ne trouve pas. Supprimer mail par mail me parait un peu laborieux ...
> 
> C'est mon compte mail par défaut.
> ...



A mon avis, tu es coincé !
Il ne te reste plus qu'à les supprimer un à un...
Et de plus tu auras une double peine car il te faudra en faire autant pour vider ta corbeille...
A moins que peut être la restauration des réglages d'origine fasse le ménage ? A ta place je tenterais le coup !
Bon courage !


----------



## Keldar (12 Mai 2011)

Ouille, mauvais point pour iOS. Sur mon smartphone androïde ça m'a demandé trois clics... 

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

Va quand même faire un tour à la page 186 du manuel de l'ipad et il me semble que si tu procèdes à une ré-initialisation qui efface le contenu et les réglages tu devrais éliminer tous ces mails...A tenter non ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Mai 2011)

Hello,
Une fois dans la poubelle, on sait les supprimer en une fois.

Modifier -> tout supprimer.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2011)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Hello,
> Une fois dans la poubelle, on sait les supprimer en une fois.
> 
> Modifier -> tout supprimer.



J'l'avais pas vu !


----------



## jcwh (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Meme problème,sur MBA (sous maverick) je ne trouve pas comment supprimer collectivement.Je reçois environ 6000 mails par mois ,meme chiffres pour l'envois,quelqu'un aurait il une solution.
Non pas que cela soit un gros soucis mais cela serait plus rapide,moins contraignant
merci
jcwh


----------



## Larme (9 Décembre 2013)

Mauvais forum.
Mais sur Mail.app et OSX, il suffit de maintenir Cmd pour pouvoir en sélectionner plusieurs...
Voire Maj entre deux, pour qu'il sélectionne tous les mails entre les deux.
Voire, Cmd+A pour qu'il sélectionne tout.


----------



## jcwh (14 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
merci pour cette réponse
à bientot


----------



## Kyoor (17 Décembre 2013)

Je l'heureux possesseur de 1 MBP/1 iphone 5/ 1 ipad mini.
Mail est configuré en pop sur les 3 appareils. Pour supprimer les centaines de mails que je reçois, je suis contraints de le faire sur chaque appareil. N'est-il pas possible de supprimer sur un seul appareil avec répercussion sur les 2 autres? merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Larme (17 Décembre 2013)

Kyoor a dit:


> Je l'heureux possesseur de 1 MBP/1 iphone 5/ 1 ipad mini.
> Mail est configuré en pop sur les 3 appareils. Pour supprimer les centaines de mails que je reçois, je suis contraints de le faire sur chaque appareil. N'est-il pas possible de supprimer sur un seul appareil avec répercussion sur les 2 autres? merci de vos réponses.



D'où l'intérêt de l'IMAP.


----------



## Kyoor (18 Décembre 2013)

Merci de votre réponse.J'aimerai  savoir plus sur IMAP ? comment configurer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2013)

Kyoor a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse.J'aimerai  savoir plus sur IMAP ? comment configurer ?



Comment configurer dépend essentiellement de ton fournisseur de messagerie.

Par exemple, sur Gmail, il faut activer l'IMAP dans les paramètres du compte sur le webmail puis configurer son compte dans Mail en suivant les indications de l'aide de Gmail.

Pour le reste voir là : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Message_Access_Protocol


----------



## Somchay (24 Décembre 2013)

En effet, de nos jours le POP3 est un peu dépassé, mieux vaut être en IMAP: la moindre modification effectué sur un appareil est instantanément répercutée sur tous les autres, hyper pratique !

Le seul danger (pas de pb si on en est conscient) c'est pour les personnes ayant l'habitude de supprimer leurs mails sur les supports mobiles, tout en voulant garder tous les mails sur le compte fournisseur : avec l'IMAP, si un mail est supprimé sur iPhone ou iPad par exemple, il le sera aussi sur le compte messagerie du fournisseur 

Personnellement, pour l'archivage des mails que je veux garder, je les transfère de la boite de réception vers un folder dédié dans l'appli mail sur mon Mac. Ce transfer entraine alors la disparition du mail de la boite de réception sur tous les supports, tout en gardant le mail en archive sur le Mac, voili voilou


----------



## cillab (26 Décembre 2013)

5000mails c'est plus une boite au lettre c'est un grenier


----------

